# What tire for Dayton 14x7 and 1976 Cadillac Coupe Deville?



## coupeoner (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey

I'm kind a new to this wheel/tire thing so got to ask something that might be basics, also living outside of US and lowriders not so common here. 

I got '76 Coupe Deville which is a 5000+ lbs car so that's 1250 for a wheel. Also got 14x7 daytons with reverse offsets that I need tires for. Have been checking out the forum for a while found out few things 

- someone said he once had 76 caddy with 175/70/14R tires and they hold the load fine. Don't know what was the load index of the tires but I assume that it's less than the weight of 76. But that size would carry it? 

- also that 175/70/14R is the right choice for the classy lowriderlook, right? And with like 1/2 - 5/8" white wall. Local shop here is offering 215/75 radials (American Classics with ~1" white walls) but I think that's too "heavy" for the look? And the white wall too wide.

- and that people are pretty much favoring Premium Sportway 520s (14"s at this case) which only got 1016 lbs load capacity. Can that tire hold that kind of load? They also sold out at the moment (?) and will get more tires in July. 

- What else people are using, something else to recommend? People seem to use radials looking good but I'm not sure what brand and tire would that be etc... I want to order only once and be satisfied you know. 

In this thread you can find some Cadillacs around that age with wire wheels. The white sedan looks nice. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/245460-1975-cadillac-juiced.html


Thanks for help and the layitlow.com that I've been reading since late 90's (?) or something and finally got own US car to build  

J


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Run the Hankook Mileage plus-II 175-70r14s or the actual premium sportways not the coker tire b.s.... Running anything else will make the wheels look like they're for a work truck....


You're putting too much thought into the load rating... slapp them on and roll!!


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

x2 ...the coker 5.20x14 looks good....avoid the 13"s from coker they look different after you mount them.


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

X3 on the load rating. It's nice that the new 5.20's have a higher load rating than the OG's but technically they are still overloaded. It's more about the look.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think reverse are going to fit.. my homie had a 75' Coupe D and couldn't fit the skirts on when he had some 14x7 Supremes on there...


----------



## coupeoner (Jan 18, 2013)

I know I put too much thought for the load rating  And that's what I'm trying to avoid cos it's more about the look! It's just I want to study this stuff so I know what I'm doing.

That Hankook Mileage plus-II 175-70r14s whitewall looks good. You know if there's any store selling them online? 

About them skirts I've heard if you cut those locking mechanisms off of the skirts they'll fit. That's what they're discussing on the thread in the link that I put on the first message. I've got another skirts for that and I'll see if they do when I get the change to try everything on. If those won't fit then we figure it out some otherway  

With the original Cadillac wire wheels (15x6) and 235/75/R15 105S tires there's like 3/8 inch cap between the rubber and skirt, and the rubber comes almost an inch more out than the wheel. So with smaller tire and modified skirt I think those would fit. That's just figuring things out, can't wait to get to work. 

Thanks.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Yes that is the best 175 70 14. As for load rating ive seen them on 13 inch wires


----------



## coupeoner (Jan 18, 2013)

It seems like Hankooks Mileage II's are out of stock and at least one seller stated that manufacturing is discontinued. Is that true? Any other alternatives?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

I know this is a old post but anyone know where I can get 1 hankook mileage plus 84s 175 70 14 white wall ???


----------



## SUPREME GENTLEMAN (May 26, 2014)

bad company said:


> I know this is a old post but anyone know where I can get 1 hankook mileage plus 84s 175 70 14 white wall ???


lmao


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

SUPREME GENTLEMAN said:


> lmao


 Yeah I know it sounds funny but I have 3 that are mint and I need one more ,its a bitch to find one ,and I dont want to buy another set of 4 so all the tires match UGH lol


----------



## coupeoner (Jan 18, 2013)

Few years later here it is. Had some 185/80 on a way but they rubbed. Just got also a set of 175/70 and will also fit them but first got to enjoy these premium 5.20s ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## coupeoner (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## coupeoner (Jan 18, 2013)

And after few years here we go with fresh Premium Sportways. Tried 185/80s on the way because that was all I could find here, but they rubbed on the other side. Now I have 175/70s also in a garage to wear.


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Clean caddy. I used to have one of these. I know its an old post but what did you do to run the wheels with the skirts without rubbing? Did you narrow and if so how much. I always wondered about that when I had mine. Wouldn’t mind having another one because nobody’s lowriding these.


----------

